# To Rim, or not to Rim. That is not the question!



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Id go with Arsenic's ones would look great on my LTZ Cruze.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

I like the arsenic's a lot!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I must be on a different wavelength, I do not like the Arsenics at all. That and they're going to be 17's so my vote is 095.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

095 was gonna be my choice but black friday hit and the rotiforms were as much as the 095s lol


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

I really like those 095's. The others not so much. I'm tempted to use those in the future now. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide App


----------



## cruzers (Dec 13, 2010)

Rims have to look nice and easy to clean, therefore my vote goes for arsenic.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I vote MSR in PVD Black Pearl. I don't care much for the appearance of black painted wheels/pockets. I think you'd really like the durability that PVD offers, which is an option only available OEM on premium cars.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I'd go for the type 095, they're 18's which means they will fit perfectly, and tbh the Arsenics are exactly as they sound, poison to your Cruze. They're too flashy in the bad way and come across as rice in my eyes; but its your decision mate, and don't let my post sway your opinion, its your car, get what makes you happy .


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> 095 was gonna be my choice but black friday hit and the rotiforms were as much as the 095s lol


I like the 095's also. I may go ahead and buy some myself!


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

MSR's for me. I like the design of those alot. Plus, I'm not really a chrome guy.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

095's. 

For snow tires, Nokians are always good, but pricey. I've heard good things about the Continental ExtremeWinterContacts. FWIW, the Michelin X-Ice 3 won Consumer Report's November 2012 tire test for winter tires, and the Continental PureContact was #2 for all-seasons. Both in 215/60-16 size. 

In a little tidbit I did not know, CR tested all those tires on a Cruze! I have a feeling the Conti PureContacts might be the next tire I get based on that test, assuming other reviews are as positive.


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

sciphi said:


> 095's.
> 
> For snow tires, Nokians are always good, but pricey. I've heard good things about the Continental ExtremeWinterContacts. FWIW, the Michelin X-Ice 3 won Consumer Report's November 2012 tire test for winter tires, and the Continental PureContact was #2 for all-seasons. Both in 215/60-16 size.
> 
> In a little tidbit I did not know, CR tested all those tires on a Cruze! I have a feeling the Conti PureContacts might be the next tire I get based on that test, assuming other reviews are as positive.


I went in to the tireshop by my house and talked to them about the x-ice 3's - apparently they have 25% less tread than any other tire! I was going to go with toyo gsi5s, but with tax it was almost $1k. A little over budget! The Continentals were on backorder since september. I was looking at coopers but I wouldn't get them for 2 - and I work every day at 5:30AM, so I needed winter tires stat. Anyhow, we went with the Saxon snowblazer tires. Saxon is the brother/sister company for Cooper and it's basically the same tire as the avalanche. We shall see how they are tomorrow morning! 

As for the rims, MSRs seem to be winning by a landslide (which only reinforces my want for them!) Looks like the tire place I went to today should be able to order them, so I'll look into it tomorrow.

Thanks for all the feedback!


----------



## GKCruzer (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm leaning towards this new Skylon 18" wheel


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

After consideration I guess I have to go with the majority and change my vote and go with the 095's.


----------



## Starchy (Aug 30, 2012)

IMO if you are going to get rims then you need to have springs or coils :/ idk why but rims on stock ride look awkward to me. But i def like the 095's!


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

i hate rtx , that why i bought them as winter rims lol! so they get beat to poop!

msr all they way bud, if i manage to sell my ltz rims im buying 095's


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

GKCruzer said:


> I'm leaning towards this new Skylon 18" wheel
> View attachment 9823



dub much ?


----------



## Starchy (Aug 30, 2012)

Ru5ty said:


> dub much ?


almost its only 18though  just give it a demon camber and you will be set.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Starchy said:


> IMO if you are going to get rims then you need to have springs or coils :/ idk why but rims on stock ride look awkward to me. But i def like the 095's!


I'm toying with getting springs to bide the time until I get coils, but it all depends on how my rims look when installed.


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

IMO those RTX Arsenic rims look like garbage, lol. I do however like the MSR095's


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

Starchy said:


> almost its only 18though  just give it a demon camber and you will be set.
> View attachment 9877



thats so nasty! who would want to do that ? it looks like a transformer


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Ru5ty said:


> thats so nasty! who would want to do that ? it looks like a transformer


Man firat tim I saw this I waa like impossible but then I saw the imside tire wear can't belive people like this.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## 4035 (Jan 21, 2012)

iCruze2 said:


> IMO those RTX Arsenic rims look like garbage, lol. I do however like the MSR095's


Agreed. My vote goes to the 095s


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## sedanman (Dec 10, 2010)

Neither. I like the OEM LTZ's split stars. Maybe the Arsenics if they were brushed metal and not shiny chrome.


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

Just to update as it's been a few days since I've been on!

Thanks everyone for your input! Definitely seems MSRs won by a landslide.

First off: Saw the RTX rims on a matrix today... instantly said "no". Went to the shop near me. They called around and I'm having the *last set *_of the MSR 095s_ shipped in from Vancouver. Should be here next week. I was going to go with the Hyperblack (Black with a powdered metallic coating.. so a dark/dirty chrome look), but then I saw a few other wheels with a superfinish(think eco)/black trim and that's the set I went with. Not too bad in price, 137 a piece, plus 25$ freight each wheel.

I was going to wait for another round of production, but as it stands, these wheels don't have another production date. They may very well never be made again!

Now to wait until spring to put them on!

Anyone have any idea how much each OEM 18" wheel weighs? These are 21.5lbs each. Just interested in the difference!


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Exactly, no, but it probably isn't much different. Off the top of my head, I do know a chrome Corvette wheel is around 30# boxed.


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

They have arrived! And now to sit in these boxes on my floor for the next 3 months or so until the weather warms up. So excited to throw them on. The superfinish is really cool - it's mirrorlike, but not crazy (like the trunk chrome), and not as flashy as the eco wheels. Just enough so that they'll look fantastic come spring. Now to decide on the rubber.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Man those look nice, I'm very jealous!

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

oMAHONEYo said:


> They have arrived! And now to sit in these boxes on my floor for the next 3 months or so until the weather warms up. So excited to throw them on. The superfinish is really cool - it's mirrorlike, but not crazy (like the trunk chrome), and not as flashy as the eco wheels. Just enough so that they'll look fantastic come spring. Now to decide on the rubber.
> 
> View attachment 10045


What brand and size sorry if you already posted it at work and to lazy to look.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> What brand and size sorry if you already posted it at work and to lazy to look.
> 
> Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


No worries! MSR 095/18" 

The guy from American Eagle Wheels said this was the last set in the 5x105 bolt pattern with the black trim/superfinish. No production date for new ones either, and had to have these freighted in from Vancouver.



sedanman said:


> Neither. I like the OEM LTZ's split stars. Maybe the Arsenics if they were brushed metal and not shiny chrome.


As much as I love the RS/LTZ wheels, the price point was over the top. Between the wheels and the tires, I'll be spending less than half of going the OEM route (if I were to buy from the dealership). At that expense, I might as well just trade in my Cruze to upgrade to an RS model. That becomes a whole other complication in itself, hence the aftermarket route .


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I think I'm going with the 045 all black in 18"

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Atexan11 (Aug 11, 2012)

arsenics !! where did you find them and how much are they


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

Atexan11 said:


> arsenics !! where did you find them and how much are they


I live in Ontario, so they'd be relatively easy to get, but I'd just check in at your local wheel and tire shop.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Would a 20x8.5 with a +42 offset work

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Would a 20x8.5 with a +42 offset work
> 
> Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


Bunp for a lil help

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------

